# عايزين نضحك " ده دفتر الغياب" بتاعنا يا شطار يلا ادخلوا بدل ما تتكتبوا غياب



## مريم12 (22 فبراير 2011)

*الفكرة دى لسه طازة دلوقتى
كل واحد يدخل يضحكنا شوية بنكتة بلعبة بلنك مخيف يفزعنا ههههههه 
و اكننا عاملين سجل حضور و انصراف يعنى تدخل بنكتة بضحكة بصورة مفرحة 
و قبل ما تقفل برضه تسيبولنا البصمة بتاعتكوا
اوكيه يا بهوات
و اللى مش هيضحك هو حر 
ماشى يارب تعجبكوا الفكرة
و اللى هيغيب هنكتبه غياب هههههه
و قد اعذر من انذر
ههههههههه​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*فكره حلوه هبدأ انا*
------------------
واحد كسب مليون جنيه
قلوا للعمده بلغه الخبر بهدوء علشان لا يصدم
قاله العمده لو معاك مليون جنيه تعمل بيهم أيه ؟
رد وقال له أعطيك نصهم
وقع العمده ومات فى الحال
________________​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

هههههههههه

الفكره حلوه اوي يا مريومه يا قمر

اوك انا هعمل كده كل يوم تسجيل حضور بنكته رخمه قصدي حلوه ههههههههه

بس هلف وارجعلك


----------



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

الفكرة جميلة يا مريومة زيك بالضبط

اوك يا قمر هنضحك ونخوف بعض هههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

فكره زي العسل يا مريم

انا كل يوم ادخال ارخم واطلع لكن في ايام العطل الرسمية مش ادخل هههههههههههههههههههه

هلف لفة صغيره في باقي الاقسام وارجعلك 

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

شكرا لك


----------



## نونوس14 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*اولا لازم ابدى اعجابى بالفكرة الحلوة دى *
*وده خلانى اقيمك يا مريم هاااااا يكشى يطمر:a63:*
*ثانيا هو كله كده فجاة بقى عنده عجل كله هايروح يلف لفة ويجى:t17:*
*طويب انا بقى هالف لفة بس بالموتوسيكل بتاعى واجى:new6::yahoo:*


----------



## مريم12 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*منوررررررررررررررررين كلكم يا جماعة *
*و ميرررررررررسى على النكتة يا استاذنا*
*اللى مش هيجى هنكتبه غياب و انتوا حرييييييين*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*بصوا جايبكلم صورة يا رب تعجبكم*







*حتى الحمير بيتريقوا*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*



نونوس14 قال:


> *اولا لازم ابدى اعجابى بالفكرة الحلوة دى *
> *وده خلانى اقيمك يا مريم هاااااا يكشى يطمر:a63:*
> *ثانيا هو كله كده فجاة بقى عنده عجل كله هايروح يلف لفة ويجى:t17:*
> *طويب انا بقى هالف لفة بس بالموتوسيكل بتاعى واجى:new6::yahoo:*



*ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبة قلبى و ميرررسى على التقيم
بس اوعى تنسى تسيبى البصمة
ههههههههههه
منورررررررررررررررررررررررررررة​*


----------



## نونوس14 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*اغبي أسئلة في العالم :
*

*لما يشوفوك نايم عالسرير ومغمض عينك ويسألوك هتنام ؟
    امال بحاول أموت مثلاً !
يتصلوا على تليفون البيت ويسألوك انت فين ؟
   هكون في الجامعة وساحب السلك هناك!
يشوفوك واقف قدام الاسانسير في الدور الأرضي ييجي واحد ويسألك طالع ؟
     لأ مستني الشقة تنزلي
يشوفوا عربيتك مخبوطة ويسألوك حادثة ؟
     لأ دي العربية عاملة نيولوك*

*ده نورك يا مريم بافكارك الجامدة دى*


----------



## مريم12 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا عسل و الاسئلة تحفة 
بصراحة بتحصل كتيررررررررررر و بتبقى اسئلة مستفزة
ههههههههههههه
ميررررررررررسى يا سكرة 
و احلى تقيم منىىىىىىىى يا عسل​*


----------



## نونوس14 (22 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*اى خدمات اطلبى انتى بس*
*بس يارب باقى الاعضاء  يشاركوا معانا*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

عاجل :  الصعايدة مازلوا يطالبون مبارك بالتنحي عن رئاسة الجمهورية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*



Coptic Man قال:


> عاجل :  الصعايدة مازلوا يطالبون مبارك بالتنحي عن رئاسة الجمهورية



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*فكرة حلوة اوى يا مريم
انا كل يوم هدخل اضحك ع النكت وامشى ولو عرفت اجيب نكتة او حاجة تضحك اوك
تسلم افكارك
*​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*انا مبسوووووووووووطة ان الفكرة عجبتكم *
_*يارب تكون عجبت بقية الاعضاء*_
_*بس انتوا بتكتبوا حضور و بتعملوا اذن مش بنشوفكم*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*منورررررررررررررررررررررررين*_​


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ايه اخبار الضحك يا حلوووووووين*
*جبتلكم نكتة بايخة        اقصد حلوة *

*واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باس الشنطة وشال أبوه*


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*هههههههههههههه
عادى بتفكرنى بنكتة برضه
بس دى مع عيل صغير كان عايز يشتغل راح لبتاع الفول و الفلافل قاله انا عايز اشتغل معاك قاله بتعرف تعمل فول قاله لا قاله طب فلافل قاله لا قاله امال انتى جاى تشتغل ايه قاله اول ما تحط الفلافل فى الصنية هقول تش

يارب تعجبكوا​*


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ههههههههههههههه*
*عارفاها*
*بس حلووووووووووووة*


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ههههههههههههه
طيب قوليلنا واحدة مكنش عارفاها بقى
هههههههههههه
و اكتبك حضور لشهر قدام
هههههههههه​*


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*من عنيا الجوز ومناخيرى اللوز*
*دى لوحدها تضحك اصلا*
*ما علينااااا*

*إثنين ساكنين في خيمة ونايمين على ظهورهم بالليل . شاف الأول السما وقال للثاني : شايف إية؟ 
قال: شايف النجوم. قال الأول :وده معناه ايه ؟ 
قال: إن في مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في الكون 
قال الأول : دة معناه ان الخيمة اتسرقت يا حيوان . 
*


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ههههههههههههههههه
هو ده الذكاء المتناهى
ههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا عسل 
معترف بيكى حضور لاخر الشهر
هههههههههههههه
يارب منورانا دايما​*


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*هيه هيه هيه هيه*
*ميرررررررررررررررررررسى*
*ده نورك ياقمر*


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ربنا يخليكى 
اى خدمة طبعا نفسك يعملوا كده فى المدرسة
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه بتقلبى عليا المواجع*
*خلاص رايحين السبت اللى جاى*
*حاجة اخر غلاااااااااااااااسة *
*بس احلى حاجة ان احنا هنكون كل يوم مع بعض*
*الصبح وبالليل*


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههه
عاملة توكيل معاكى
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع لروعته
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة لذيذة اوووووووووووووووي*
*مرة قنبلة وقعت في قهوة قالت بن هههههه*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

فكرة جامدة جدا

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 فبراير 2011)

يلا خدوا دى كدة حاجة بسيطة

بيقولك مرة واحدة من الارياف هاجرت امريكا
فا وهيا طالعة السلم راحت وقعت
اول ما قامت تعمل لصحابها ازاى
ياياى اتشقلط :d​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة روووووووووووعة بجد*
*لما الاقي حاجة هكتبها يا قمر *
*واكييييييد متااااااااابعة ....*​


----------



## john2 (24 فبراير 2011)

*انا جايبلكم صورة يارب تعجبكم*






*ميرررسى مريم على الموضوع *
*فكرة رااااااائعة*​


----------



## مريم12 (25 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع لروعته
> ​


*
ميررررسى يا سكرة ربنا يخليكى ليا
و يعوض تعب محبتك و يساعدك فى خدمتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 فبراير 2011)

*منوررين و بصراحة الكاركتيرات و النكت بتاعتكوا تحفة*
*بفكر اعمل مكافأة يارب تعجبكم*
*اللى هيحضر 5 ايام متواصل ليه تقيييييم *
*ايه رايكم موافقين؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

فكررة حلوة يا مريم ومررررررررررسى ليكى عليها  وانا همضى حضورى بنكتة رخمة قصدى حلوة بيقولك السادات ومبارك وجمال اتقابلة فكل واحد قال السادات قال انا مت بالسم وجمال قالو وانا بالرصاص راحو سالو مبارك وانت مت ازااااى قلهم بالفيس بوك ههههههههههه


----------



## john2 (25 فبراير 2011)

*فكرة حلوة يا مريم فكرة التقيم دى
انا موافق

بصوا النكتة دى
واحد بخيل جدااا و هو نايم حلم انه صرف فلوس كتيررررررر جدااااااا و جاب بيها اكل اول ما قام من النوم قال ياااااااااه كابوس فظيع ابقى عيل لو نمت تااااااانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

صباح الفل

يلا جيت اصبح عليكم واسجل حضور بنكته

​*...*

​*واحد بيقول للتاني تصدق ان الدنيا دي كلها مآسي
قاله ليه هو انت بتلبس كام؟؟*



​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 فبراير 2011)

*مساااء الخير*
* انا اجيت ومعاية نكتة*​

*مرة ولد صغير سأل والده: باب انت جبتني ازاي؟ قال اللأب: بص يا حبيبي احنا جبنا شوية سكر و حطناهم تحت السجادة جينا تاني يوم و رفعنا السجادة وجدناك. ففكر الابن فيها "إيه لو أبقي أب من الأن" فجاب شوية سكر و وضعهم تحت السجادة صحي تاني يوم وجد صرصور فقال:"لو ماكونتش ابني انا كنت قتلتك."*​


----------



## dodo jojo (28 فبراير 2011)

*الله حلوه اوى اوى..انا هشترك فيهاااااااااااااا..اتفضلوا*


----------



## treaz (28 فبراير 2011)

هاااااااااااااااى عليكو انا حبيت امضى الحضور هههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*بجد النكت بتعتكوا حلووووووة جدا

امضى حضورى انا بقى و لا ايه
ههههههههههه

بصوا دى

واحد اخرس بلع قرش اتكلم 19 دقيقة ​*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة*
*طب بصوا الدعوة دى*
*يارب إرزقنا رئيس عسول
يخلى اللحمــــة بسعر الفول
ويدى لكل موااااطن محمول
ويدى لكل فتاة عريس أمور
والوزير زي الغفير ميكونش متعالي ومغرور
وبلاش يضحكوا علينا ولا يلبسونا الطرطور
ويفضل شعبنا دايما منصور
ويخلص مدته ومن غير ثوره يغور
واخير اطلب سماع اغنيه اركب الحنطور*


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه


و اتحنطر هههههههههههه

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا نونوس

منوررررررررررررررانا  دايما شكلك هتاخدى المكافأة
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا شكرا *
*انا متعودة على كده*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*احلى حاجة ان الموضوع ترفيهى جداااااااا*


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى لمصر
هههههههههههههههههه

طب بصى هقولك نكتة
بيقول بعد ثورة مصر و تونس يوم الجمعة قرر القذافى الغاء صلاة الجمعة فى ليبيا​*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة*
*طرق الامهات
في تنويم الاطفال
السوريه:دخيلك قلب مامانام
اللبنانية:حبيبي تأبرنى غفي
الأوربية:بليز بيبي سليب
... المصرية:نام ياجزمه يابن الجزمه نامت عليك حيطه انت و اهلك كلهم*


----------



## مريم12 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
_*مش ساعتها بينام ولا ايه*_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*بس حلووووووووووووووة*_​ 
_*بصى دى *_​ 
_*مسطول سألوه اسهل طريقة لاستضافة كأس العالم قالهم بسيطة نعمل وحدة مع قطر*_​


----------



## نونوس14 (1 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلووووووووووووووووة*


----------



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى يا سكرررررررررة​*


----------



## john2 (1 مارس 2011)

*روعة النكت دى*
*انا جاى اضحك و اسجل حضور*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## انريكي (1 مارس 2011)

انا جيت :yahoo::yahoo:

انا جيت اسجل حضور واقول نكتة وامشي ع السريع

واحد شاف اعمى بيقره جريدة قالة اول مرة اشوف اعمى يقره جريده 

قال الاعمى مين قالك اني اعرف اقره انا فقط ابص على الصور

:99:


----------



## مريم12 (2 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه
بس حلووووووووووة
منورررررررين يا جماعة

اسجل حضورى انا كمان

مرة واحد سافر امريكا باعت لاهله صورة بالمايوه ....... راحوا اهله بعتوله ملابس​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة
بصوا دي



​


----------



## john2 (2 مارس 2011)

*جيت اسجل حضورى

بصوا هقولكم نكتة بالعكس
طب اضحكوا الاول​*


----------



## انريكي (4 مارس 2011)

انا جيت :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

محمد قال لي احمد انت فين رايح قال مش عارف قال احمد لي محمد انت فين رايح 

قال مش عارف رت عليه احمد يلا مش تتأخر 

:new6:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
يلا يا جون قول النكتة ادينا ضحكنا​


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه*
_*النكت حلوووووووووة و حكاية النكتة اللى بالعكس احلى*_
_*هههههههههه*_
_*و ميررررسى يا ملكة الصورة تحفة *_
_*و انا جيييت اسجل حضورى *_​ 

_*بصوا النكتة دى*_​ 

_*مرة واحد اقرع ماشي في الضلمة اتخض شعر ايده وقف*_​


----------



## انريكي (5 مارس 2011)

انا جيت ههههههههههههههه

:ura1::ura1::ura1:

بخيل وابنه يمشون في جنازه وفي امراة تبكي وتقول 

يا ميت حتروح لي مكان لا فراش ولا اكل لا ماء 

ولا ضوء

فالطفل قال لي ابيه بابا الميت حيروح البيتنه


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه*
_*حلوة انريكى*_​ 

_*نكتة تانية*_​ 
_*مرة اتنين بيتخانقوا على موتسكيل مين يعقد جنب الشباك*_​


----------



## نونوس14 (5 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين النكت*
*طب بصوا دى*
*محشش راح يشوف نتيجته بالتوجيه لقى نفسه راسب راح اتخانق مع امه قالها طول السنه قاعده بتلعبي وجايه في اخر يومين تدعيلي*


----------



## مريم12 (5 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههه
حلوة يا نونوس

بصى النكتة دى لسه طازة
بيقولك القذافى امر بقتل البقر كلهم فالناس لقت حمار هربان فبيقولوا انت هربان ليه هو امر بقتل البقر راح الحمار قالهم حد يفهموا كده ربنا يخليكوا​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
النكت رووووووعة
بصوا دي

الجيش مسك واحد ماشي في الشارع بعد حظر التجول وسألوه: انت ليه انتهكت حظر التجول؟.. قال لهم: اصل انا عندي تجول لا ارادي​


----------



## نونوس14 (6 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بمناسبة حظر التجول*
*http://www.facebook.com/marina.samir1
ضابط جيش قال لمجند : حظر التجوال هيبتدي الساعه ٩ الساعة ٩ و دقيقه لو شفت اي 
حد اضربه بالنارعلي طول ..الساعه ٨و نص عدي واحد قام المجند ضربه مات .. الظابط قالوا اية الي عملتوا ده يا حمار الساعه لسه ٨ و نص ،،، قالوا يا فندم ده ابن عمي ساكن بعيد ومش هيلحق يوصل*


----------



## مريم12 (6 مارس 2011)

*النكت بتاعتكوا جميلة جداااا

بصوا دى

مدرس انجليزى اسطل سالوه يعنى ايه حساس قالهم سنسيتف قامو سالو يعنى ايه حشاش قالهم شنشيتف​*


----------



## govany shenoda (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوه

عقد الريس جلسة مع وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي قاله حزينا: منعت الحشيش يا فالح؟ أهو الشعب صحصح !)


----------



## انريكي (7 مارس 2011)

انا جيت 

لكن بس اسجل حضور لان معنديش نكت جديده 

:t19::t19::new6:  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
النكت حلوووة اوووي
بصوا دي



​


----------



## مريم12 (8 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
بالنسبة لهم مش بالنسبالنا
هههههههههه

طب بصوا النكتة دى
قال بخيل لأبنائه : من ينجح منكم سأريه سيارة الأيس كريم.​*


----------



## john2 (10 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوووووين اوى النكت دى


بصوا دى
مرة واحد مسطول راجع بيتهم الفجر اخته فتحت الباب راح ضربها بالقلم و قالها كنتى فين لغاية دلوقتى​*


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
لا مؤدب
هههه

واحد بلدياتنا راح أمريكا لقى الناس لابسين تي شيرتات مكتوب عليها بيبسى و كوكاكولا لما رجع البلد كتب على التي شيرت بتاعه عصير جصب​*


----------



## john2 (10 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه*
_*هو ده ذكاء الطلبة*_


----------



## john2 (10 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (10 مارس 2011)

*اجابة منطقية حد يقدر يقول غير كده*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (10 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه



​


----------



## TiMooN (10 مارس 2011)

فكره حلوه

اتنين مساطيل واحد بيسال التانى هو الكمبيوتر بطيئ ليه
قاله اصله بيحمل داتا داتا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## مريم12 (12 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووة اوى النكت دى*

*عجوزة خيروها بين الحج و الجواز وطت رأسها و قالت هى مكة هتطير*​


----------



## نونوس14 (12 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*http://www.facebook.com/marina.samir1
تعريف الطالب:هو كائن نصف حي ! 
شبـــه ميــــت !
مطحــــون دراسيــــاً..
مخنــــوق يوميـــــاً ..
مقهـــــور منهجيـــــاً ..
ومـــن كتـر الضغط " اصبـح غبيــاً "
وبعـد النتيجــــه تعطـــــل مخيــاً
وبعـد التخرج اصبــح عاطل رسمياً
*


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

اية هو المكتوب علي قاع زجاجة المياه الغازيه في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح

من الناحية الأخري. ​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

بجد فكره حلوه ويستحق التثبيت عن جداره​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

صعيدي لغي موعده مع الدكتور لأنة مريض
​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

لية الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مابقالوش كتير صعيدي. ​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

واحد صعيدى لما بينزل البحر فى الشتاء بيلبس مايوة صوف ​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

كفايه بقى نكت على الصعايده علشان ميزعلوش 

وهشوف نكت على القذافى اقول ايه اقول ايه

اه ليه الصعايده فرحانين بالقذافى 

علشان النكت خفت من عليهم​


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

مره توني بلير و بوش و حسني مبارك عمله ماتش كوره
و همه بيلعبوا الكره وقعت في بحيره مليانه تماسح مفترسه
توني بلير امر واحد من الحرس بتوعوه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره..
الحرس قال له ماينفعش انزل علشان انا عندي ولاد و عايز اعيش و اربيهم
قام بوش امر واحد من الحرس بتوعه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره
برده اعترض و قاله ماينفعش انزل علشان عندي ولاد وعايز اعيش و اربيهم
قام حسني مبارك امر واحد من الحرس بتوعه انه ينزل يجيب الكره من البحيره....
العسكري مكدبش خبر راح قالع هدومه و نازل البحيره و فضل يصارع التماسيح و التماسح اكلت اديه و رجليه بس بعد كل ده جاب الكره
فبيسألوه انت ليه نزلت مع انك عارف ان البحيره مليانه تماسيح مفترسه
قلهم انا برضه عندي عيال و عايز اعيش و اربيهم
' ​


----------



## mr_minoz (13 مارس 2011)

*جميله الفكرا نايس  ليكى يا ميروم بس انا موش عندى نككت *


----------



## تونى 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

هشام طلعت مصطفى يوقع عقد زنزانتى مع أحمد المغربى فى مكتب مأمور سجن طره وبهذه المناسبه صرح السيد أحمد عز بتبرعه ب2 طن حديد لكل مسجون لبناء مشروع ابنى سجنك​


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههه
النكت دى جميلة جدااا
و نشكر ربنا انا الفكرة عجبتكم
و عايزنكم تضحكونا اكتر 



بصوا بقى هاسجل حضورى زيكم اهو و هقول نكتة
واحد غبي عاوز يشنق نفسه من رجليه، بيسألوه ليه؟ قالهم أصل جيت أشنق نفسى من رقبتى كنت هاموت. ​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 مارس 2011)

مرة واحد صعيدى دخل محل اجهزة كهربائية دخل وقال سلام عليكو التليفزيون دة بكام رد الراجل وقالة

امشى من هنا مش بنبيع لصعايدة الصعيد اتغاظ وصمم انة لازم يشترى التليفزيون راح حلق شنبة ولبس بدلة ودخل وقال مساء الخير لو سمحت بتبيعو التليفزيون دة بكام الراجل قالة امشى مش بنبيع لصاعيدة الصعيدى قفلت معاه انة لازم يشترى التليفزيون لبس نقاب وراح للراجل وقالة مساء الخير يا اخى بكام تبيعون هذا التليفزيون ردا الراجل وقالة امشى مش بنبيع لصاعيدة راح الصعيدى قلع النقاب وقالة انت بتعرفنى ازاى قالة عشان دى غسالة اتوماتك مش تليفزيون ​


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

"مرة مدرس سأل تلميذ عنده في الفصل: ما معني كلمة ولد بالانجليزي
 رد الولد قال: بوي
 فقال المدرس: حطها في جملة
 قال: واه واه يا بوي"​


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

"مره واحد مسطول فتح تلاجة.... لقى جلى بيتهز .....قاله ماتخفش انا هاخد عصير" .​


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

*"قردين واحد محظوظ والتاني منحوس
 راحو جنينة موز، المحظوظ قال للمنحوس انا هاطلع على شجرة الموز اوقع موز وانت جمعه
 شافهم صاحب المزرعة، هرب المحظوظ والراجل مسك المنحوس وهاتك ياضرب، تاني يوم راحوا القرود تاني فتكرر الموقف وهرب المحظوظ والراجل مسك المنحوس وهات ياضرب
 تالت يوم المحظوظ بيقول للمنحوس المرة دي انت اطلع ع الشجرة وانا اللي هالم الموز ، والمرة دي شافهم الراجل وابنه ، الإبن طلع جري يمسك القرد اللي تحت الشجرة (المحظوظ) ابوه قاله لا لا لا سيب ده انا بقالي يومين باضرب فيه هات لي ابن الكلب اللي فوق الشجرة ده"*​


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

*واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التيشرت


*​


----------



## soso a (16 مارس 2011)

*مرة واحد وقف تاكسي و قاله : فاضي ياسطى ؟؟؟ قاله : ايوه فاضي.. قاله: طيب تعالى اقعد معايا عالقهوة شوية!!*​


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

*نكت تحفة بجد 
ميرررسى يا سوسو

بصوا النكتة دى
واحد معفن قوي، مات، لقو رسالة فى جيبه كاتب فيها ''انا مستحمي محدش يغسلني''​*


----------



## soso a (18 مارس 2011)

*جميله قوى *
*خدى ده منى *
:smil12:
*غبي راح يخطب واحدةأبوها قاله*
* البنت لسه في المدرسه قاله خلاص آجي بالليل*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (19 مارس 2011)

*فى واحد بخيل أتجوز راح شهر العسل لواحده .*
* - سياره مش راضيه تشتغل عارفين ليه ؟ لسه بتدرس .*
* - واحد بخيل ركب أرضيه بيته رخام عارفين ليه ؟ علشان لما يوقع القرش يسمعه .*
* - واحد صعيدى أشترى مصفى لقاها مخرمه راجعها .*
* - واحد صعيدى راح مارينا أتصور بالميوه بعت صورته بعتوله أهله هدوم .*
* - واحد قال لمراته أنهارد العشاء بره راح ورجع لقى الصفره فى الشارع .*
* - واحد خبط فى عمود نور قال شوفه ميحطوش مواسير الميه ألا هنا .*
* - حاجه مشيه على الأرض وبتعمل ززززز إيه هيه ؟ صورصار وراكب متوسيكل .*
* - واحد بيسأل واحد ما هى أنواع الأقمار الصناعيه ؟ قال*
* قمر طبيعى ، قمر صناعى ، قمر الدين*​


----------



## نوجا سمير (19 مارس 2011)

فكرة لذيذة يامريوم  انا نفسى اضحك اوى


----------



## نوجا سمير (19 مارس 2011)

:new6::new6:مجموعة نكت تحفة


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2011)

*النكت تحفة اووووى يا جماعة 

بصوا دى
ولد بيسأل مامته بيقولها ليه العروسة فى الفرح بتلبس فستان ابيض؟قالتله : علشان ده بيبقى اسعد يوم فى حياتها راح سأل تانى يا ترى ليه العريس بيلبس اسود فى الفرح؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*اثبات حضور 

"واحد حانوتي فتح محل فكهاني كتب عليه المووووووووووز علينا حق"


هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

*رد: عايزين نضحك*



نونوس14 قال:


> *اغبي أسئلة في العالم :*
> 
> 
> *لما يشوفوك نايم عالسرير ومغمض عينك ويسألوك هتنام ؟*
> ...


 



هههههههههههههههههههه
عسل يانونوس
بالظبط هو ده اللي بيحصل


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2011)

مرة واحد عداه العيب خد اللي بعده. 


مرة واحد دماغه لفت قابلها من الشارع التاني. 


واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و ضهر. 


مدير مدرسة عمل فرح وزع على المعازيم أرقام جلوس.


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 مارس 2011)

*فهمت إيه من خطاب القذافي ,, هل هو ؟

1- إعلان شمسية
2- إعلان توك توك
3- إعلان فيلم سلاحف النينجا العربية
4- كل ما سبق

...**


القذافي مش بس بشهرته و جماهريته
القذافي بتوكتوكه و شمسيته**


...**


من أهم مميزات القائد الملك ::**

أول من ساهم في استخدام قماش الملايات و الستاير كـ ملابس لرئيس دولة ..**

أول من فضل يتكلم لمدة ساعة و نص في مجلس الأمن لحد ما المترجم تعب و جابوله مترجم تاني , و برضو مبطلش رغي ..**

أول من قام بترجمة جملة " يزيد الطين بلة " من العربية إلى الانجليزية , على مرأى و مسمع الجميع ..**


...**


بجميع دور العرض .. بعد نجاح أبي فوق الشجرة .. فيلم القذافي تحت الشمسية !!**


...**


جديد القذافي : " كليب " أواخر الشتاء
القذافي يتحدى البلل !!**


...**

تظاهروا كما تشاؤن و لكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع و الميادين !!**


...**


سأظل فى ليبيا إلى أن أموت أو يوافيني الأجل !!**


...**


الديموقراطية تعني ديمو الكراسي !!**


...*


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 مارس 2011)

*نكت عن القذافي 2011 هههههههههه


قد يكون الليبيون وحدهم دون شعوب العالم من هم في غنى عن اختراع النكت، لأن  حياة رئيسهم مليئة بالنكت، فلباسه نكتة وتسريحة شعره نكتة، أما عن كلامه  وخرجاته فإن كتابين صدرا بهذا الشأن كفيلان بأن يؤكدا أنه لم يحدث في تاريخ  البشرية أن قدم زعيم لفنون الغرابة والفكاهة ما قدمه معمر القذافي،  والكتابان أحدهما بعنوان "اضحك مع القذافي" والثاني بعنوان "كتاب الكافي  الوافي في فك طلاسم القذافي" ..


...


الدرس المستفاد من خطاب ابن القذافي :
أن الليبين بيحاولوا إحتلال ليبيا
و لكن الليبين سيتصدوا لهم
يا تري مين هينتصر ؟


...**


القذافي يبرر إطلاق الرصاص الحي على المتظاهرين بأن السلطات في ليبيا لا تمتلك رصاصاً مطاطياً
هههههههههههه راجل دماغه مسافرة**


...**


عاجل : القذافي يهرب إلى ليبيا !!**


...**


سألوا القذافي عن الثورة ، فرجع برأسه إلى الوراء مفكراً بعمق ،
ثم قال ببطء ممممم :
الثورة هي .. أنثى الثور**


...**


معاً لتعيين القذافي المشرف على كوكب كوميديا في قناة سبيستون ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


...**


اقترح القذافي مره عملة عربية مشتركة و كان اسمها الجردل
ج جنيه ر ريال د دينار و درهم ل ليره 
الكلام ده بجد على فكرة**


...**


بعد  ثورة الغضب في مصر و تنحي مبارك و بعد ثورة النصر في تونس و تنحي زين  العابدين و كلها كانت أيام جمعة .. قرر القذافي إلغاء يوم الجمعة في ليبيا**


...**


أشهر أقوال القائد العقيد القذافي ملك ملوك أفريقيا و الشرق الأوسط و رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي و زعيم سلاحف النينجا هههههههههههههههه**

للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !**

أيها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التفاز في الظلام !**

أنا لست ديكتاتوراً لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !**


...**


القذافي في مذكراته يؤكد أن السبب الأصلي للطلاق هو الزواج !**


...**


دعا حسناوات إيطاليا للإسلام و طالب بفتح الكعبة لكل الأديان !!**


...**


أوباما  عربي و اسمه الحقيقي بركة حسين أبوعمامة ، و قال هذا الكلام أمام الملايين  في تجمع الاحتفال بالذكرى الأربعين لجلاء الأمريكيين من ليبيا !**


...**


من  آخر نوادره زيارته إلى إيطاليا مصطحباً ابن عمر المختار ، و بعد عودته إلى  طرابلس طالب بتحاليل الحمض النووي لكل الإيطاليين ، لأن الكثير منهم حسبه  ليبيون**


...**


القذافي للشعب : أهم شئ بر الوالدين حتى لو كان على حساب أمك و أبوك !**


...**


القذافي : سأحكم بالسجن 5 سنوات على كل مواطن يقوم بالانتحار !**


...**


القذافي : خيار التنحي بالنسبة لي هو خيار مخلل !**


...*


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 مارس 2011)

*جيـل 50 حـالة وفـاة من  الضـحـك حتـى الآن أثــنـاء بــث كـلمة القــذافـي و العدد فــي تــزايد و  أنباء أن مشرفي القــذافـي في حالة خطيرة !

...**

القذافي بيقول هزمت إيطاليا و انجلترا و فرنسا و بريطانيا الظاهر كان بيلعب ريد اليرت !**

...**

القذافي : أنا لست رئيساً حتى أستقيل .. أنا قائد ثورة للأبد**
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 يعني ليبيا كل ده من غير رئيس
 يا نهار أسود ع الحشيــــــــــش !

...**
القذافي مش بتاع أجندات .... بتاع تكاتك !**

...**

افتتاح قناة الجزيرة كوميدي لتغطية تصريحات القذافي و ابنه !**

...**

اللهم اقذف القذافي بقذيفة مقذوفة تقذفه قذفاً مقذفاً إلى الجحيم !**

...**

القذافي مش بس بكلمته ،،**
 القذافي بتوك توكه و ملايته و شمسيته !

...**

 مبارك و بن علي بعتوا رسالة للقذافي بيقولوا :

  فلة
  شمعة
  منورة
  انتا معانا !

...**

القذافي قرر يختصر التلات خطابات في خطاب واحد و يتنحى الجمعة !**

...**

معمر القدافي :**

على الشعب أن يكون فقيراً لأن الفقراء يدخلون الجنة !**
 
ليبيـا صابتهـا عيـن بخروووووووها هههههههههههه !**

المهنة : عارض أزياء , متخصص ترفيه , كاتب و رئيس جمهورية في أوقات الفراغ ..**

المعلومات  الشخصية : شخصية محبوبة و ذات شعبية كبيرة جداً في الوطن العربي من المحيط  للخليج و له مواقف عظيمة و هو أول عربي يستخدم قماش التنجيد في صنع ملابسه  الخاصة ده غير ذكائه و وسامته التي فاقت وسامة براد بيت و ليوناردو  ديكابريو !**

...**

 القذافي يأمر بحملة تبخير بطيارات هليكوبتر تطوف فوق سماء ليبيا معاها خمسين طن بخور محوج من خلطة العطار و عين العفريت !**

...**
...**

عاجل : قناة الجماهيرية تُعلن أن ما أذيع منذ قليل كان "التريتر" .. و سيذاع خطاب القذافي كاملاً في موسم الصيف بجميع دور العرض !**

...**
القذافي قام من النوم مفزوع**
 سألوه مالك يا ملك الملوك
 قال حلمت إني ماشي بالسيارة لقيت يافطة مكتوب عليها ابتسم
 خير يا سيادة العقيد ابتسم معناه كويس
 قال يا أغبيا لقيت مكتوب ابتسم فانت في جدة !

...**

نصائح الرئيس القذافي لسيف الإسلام :**

 1- بر الوالدين أهم من طاعة أمك و أبوك ..
 2- من آداب النظافة غسل الماء قبل شربه ..
 3- إذا فتحت الباب و لم ينفتح تأكد أنه مقفل ..
 4- إذا أردت أن تنام ﻻ تنسى إغلاق عينيك ..

**

سؤال اليوم :**

ليه القذافي كان راكب توكتوك و الأهم من دا ليه كان حاطط الشمسية فوق التوكتوك ؟؟**

اختر الإجابة الصحيحة :**

1- كان خايف على التوكتوك يتبل ..**
 2- كان بيقدم النشرة الجوية و عايز يعمل جو النشرة ..
 3- كان بيتعلم سواقة التوكتوك بإيد واحدة و الإيد التانية فيها شمسية ..
 4- كان عايز يعرف الناس إنه في ليبيا مش في تشاد و لا رواند ..

اللي هيجاوب صح هيكسب الشمسية اللي كان ماسكها القذافي !**

...**

 عـــــــــاجـــــــل :

 بعد قليل مؤتمر صحفي لابن القذافي .. سيف الإسلام القذافي ،،
 هيتحدث فيه عن الأوضاع في ليبيا ...
 طيب الواحد يقوم يستعد يجيبله كيلو لب و سوداني بقى عشان السهرة تحلى ..
 أكيد هيتحفنا زي الوالد !

...**






* *




*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2011)

*تلاتة بلدياتنا راكبين قطار واحد طلع راسه من الشباك جا قطار فى الاتجاه المعاكس طيرها. الثانى طلع ايده جا قطار وطيرها قعد يسرخ و يصوت الثالث قال أخوك راسه طارت ماسمعناش صوته وانت اًُُُُلى ايدك طارت عامل دوشه !!!!*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*النكت بتاعتكوا جميلة جدااا و بصراحة حضور مميز

النكتة بتاعتى

مرة ديك بيغيظ فرخة فبيقلها ياللا يالى ياخدو منك البيض من غير فلوس قالتله مش احسن من اللى بيأذن وما بيصليش ​*


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*مرة واحد لقى فانوس فرح اوى ودعكة طلع منة عفريت سرق الموبايل ودخل تانى*























































































*
الراجل استغرب دعك الفانوس تانى طلع العفريت سرق منة الساعة ودخل*

























































































































*
الراجل اتجنن دعك الفنوس تانى واول ما العفريت طلع قالة استنى انت اية هوة مش دة مصباح علاء الدين ؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
* ​


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

[FONT=&quot]عاجل: التليفزيون الليبى يهدد باعادة عرض خطاب القذافى مرة اخرى اذا لم يستسلم الثوار [/FONT]​


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

*سألو ا القذافي عن الثورة ، فرجع برأسه إلى الوراء مفكرا بعمق ، ثم قال ببطء ممممم : الثورة هي .. أنثى الثور*​* 
**



*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
بأمانة الراجل ده عسل 


مرة واحد صعيدى عاوز يعلق لابنة البزازة ومش لاقى دبوس يعلقلو بية البزازة ملاقاش دبوس راح دقلة مسمار فى صدرة وعلقها فية​*


----------



## soso a (22 مارس 2011)

حسني مبارك “آسف على الازعاج” انت عملت أكبر “مطب صناعي” في تاريخ  مصر  والله إنت “وش إجرام” وطول عمرك “دبور” ودلوقتي معاك “زهايمر” باختصار   إنت ” محترم إلا ربع” كل الشعب بقى ينادي “جعلتني مجرمًا” وعملت الحلو “عسل   إسود” ومن السجون “العيال هربت” سرقت من عيونا ” الفرح” إنت فاكر مصر   “كباريه” وعامل فيها “الزعيم” وكنا نقول يا عم عديها “حين ميسـره… ”   “ليه.. يا دنيا” “هي فوضى” باختصار حسني مبارك . “طير إنت



اختفت القلل القناوي من السوق لحظة اعلان تنحي حسني مبارك من السلطة  ويشاع ان ثمن القلة وصل الي مائة جنيه للقلة النظيفة ومائة وخمسين للقلة  الغير نظيفة



الرئيس اتصل بعمر سليمان بعد التنحية بيقولةاخبار الدنيا عندك اية …  قالة الدنيا زى ماهى يا رئيس العيال فى الميدان والارض بعنها والفلوس  هربنتها .. فالرئيس قالة طيب ودى المسيحين على امريكا
…

والمسلمين على السعودية واقفل البلد على العيال وتعالى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ))))))


قامت اليوم مظاهرات حاشدة فى جميع انهاء الجمهورية من أفراد وظابط  الشرطة .. وقد قامت اللجان الشعبية بالقاء قنابل بمب وصواريخ رمضان لتفريق  المتظاهرين وقمع المظاهرات ..
سألوا الرئيس عن رأيه في التغيير، قال : التغيير ده سنة الحياة . قالوا :طب وسياتك مش هتتغير؟ قال : أنا فرض مش سنه
عقد الريس جلسة مع وزير الداخلية السابق حبيب العادلي قاله حزينا: منعت الحشيش يا فالح؟ أهو الشعب صحصح
أبليس شاف 3 ملايين بيصلوا في ميدان التحرير راح مصوت وقال الله يخرب  بيتك يا مبارك بقالي 30 سنة أضلل فيهم وأنت بعماليك السودا دي تخليهم  يتجمعوا ويصلوا ؟ وهتف مع المتظاهرين “يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك”
عارفين ليه يا شباب النظام ,,, علشان شال 6 مواد من الدستور
من ميدان التحرير الي الاخوة الاشقاء العرب: في حد مضايقكم تاني نخلعه قبل ما نترك ميدان التحرير..؟
شهود عيان فى أروقة وزارة التربية والتعليم أفادوا أنه تم تأجيل  امتحانات الدور التانى إلى أجل غير مسمى، معللين هذا بأن النظام سقط وعاوز  وقت عشان يلحق يذاكر

​​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*مرة واحد راح للدكتور قاله عندى صداع قاله بتنام و الشباك مفتوح ولا مقفول قاله مقفول قاله طيب نام و الشباك مفتوح و تعالى قولى على النتيجة راح الراجل عمل زى ما قال الدكتور تانى يوم راح للدكتور فالدكتور قاله ها الصداع راح قاله الصداع راح و التليفزيون راح و التلاجة راحت و البوتجاز راح و .............​*


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*مبارك : عارف يا ابليس ياخويا, انا عاوز اعمل في الشعب المصري 
حركه تطلع من نافوخهم 
أبليس : طب هات ودنك وخد الفكره دي .....وش وش وش وش 
مبارك : لالا يا ابليس الفكره دي مش نافعه , عاوز حاجه أشد 
أبليس : طب خد دي ...... وش وش وش وش 
مبارك : لالا , برضه مش نافعه , ايه يا ابليس انت بقيت خرع كده ليه , هات بقه ودنك وانا اقولك انا نويت اعمل فيهم ايه 
وش وش وش وش وش 
ابليس : لا يا راجل حرام عليك 



واحد اتحشر في زحمة المرور فلقى واحد بيخبطله على شباك السيارة 
فتح الشباك و سأله عايز ايه 
قاله : الرئيس حسنى مبارك خطفوه و الفدية 5$مليون دولار 
و لو الفدية ماتدفعتش .. الخاطفين هددوا يدلقوا 
عليه بنزين و يولعوا فيه 
و احنا بنجمع تبرعات .. تحب تشارك ؟ 
الرجل سأل: " و في المتوسط الناس بتتبرع بكام" 
الرجل الثاني : " من 5 الى 10 لتر بنزين *​


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

* *كان فى سرير المرض حينما أخذ يلقى بوصاياه الأخيرة لوزيره نظيف : *
* - وصيتك الحكم من بعدى يا احمد .. *
* - فى رقبتى يا ريس .. كله تمام والسلطة هياخدها جمال .. *
* (ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل ) *
* - وصيتك الشعب من بعدى يا احمد . *
* - ما تخافش يا ريس .. الشعب ياكل الزلط ... *
* (ثم راح فى غيبوبة .. أفاق منها بعد قليل ) *
* - احمد *
* - نعم يا ريس؟ *
* - ماتنساش .. توكيل الزلط لعلاء *​


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2011)

*مرة واحد ركب تاكسي ولقي السواق معلق في العربية صور جمال عبد الناصر وانور السادات وحسني مبارك *
* الراجل استغرب سال السواق مين اللي انت معلقهم صورهم عندك *
* قالة دا جمال عبد الناصر الزعيم المصري الراحل *
* ودا انور السادات قائد حركة السلام والامن في البلد *

* ودا حسني مبارك أبو علاء شريكي في التاكسي *​


----------



## soso a (24 مارس 2011)

عودة مجموعة من الأطباء السعوديون بعد إجراء عملية فصل التوأمين مبارك والكرسي بنجاح​


----------



## soso a (24 مارس 2011)

بيقلك حسني مبارك فكر في الرحيل إلي تونس وترشيح نفسه في انتخابات الرئاسة هناك … فخرجت الجماهير التونسية تطالب بعودة بن علي!!​


----------



## soso a (24 مارس 2011)

حسني مبارك وعمر سليمان
كان ماشين في ميدان التحرير
مبارك قال هم الناس متجمعين كدا ليه هو فيه ايه..؟
رد عمر سليمان وقال متجمعين عشان يودعوك يا ريس
مبارك قال ليه هم راحين فين..؟؟​


----------



## soso a (24 مارس 2011)

بعد خشيته من اتهامه بمحاولة توريث الحكم ( القذافي يتبرأ من سيف الإسلام “دا مش ابني ولا اعرفه” )​


----------



## soso a (24 مارس 2011)

مره حسنى مبارك راح مدرسه ابتدائي فلما جت فتره الاسئله ولد رفع أيده
مبارك سأله اسمك إيه فقاله رامي فقاله إيه سؤالك يا رامي ؟
رامي : أنا عندي أربع أساله
1 – ليه أنت رئيس بقالك 25 سنه ؟
2 – لسه معينتش نائب ؟
3 – ليه أولادك ماسكين كل حاجه في البلد ؟
4 – ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصادية زفت و أنت مبتعملش حاجه ؟
ساعتها بالضبط رن جرس الراحة وبعد الراحة رجع مبارك وقال أحنا كنا فين بقى؟ مين عنده سؤال ؟
ولد صغير تأنى رفع ايده فمبارك سأله اسمك إيه قاله تامر فقاله سؤالك إيه يا تامر ؟
تامر : أنا عندي 6 اسأله
1 – ليه انت رئيس بقالك 25 سنه ؟
2 – لسه معينتش نائب ؟
3 – ليه ولادك ماسكين
كل حاجه فى البلد ؟
4 – ليه مصر حالتها الاقتصاديه زفت و انت مبتعملش حاجه ؟
5 – ليه جرس الراحه رن ربع ساعه بدرى ؟
6- فين رامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## مريم12 (26 مارس 2011)

*مرة مدرس لغة عربية بيقول لطالب جمع ينبوع ايه
الطالب رد و قال ينابيع
المدرس قاله حطها فى جملة
الطالب رد يوم الجمعة اجازة و بابا بيفتح الدكان "ينابيع" يا هو يبيع​*


----------



## نونوس14 (28 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*النكت اللى بتجيبوها حلوة اوى*
*استنى يا بنت يا مريم انا هاقول التانية*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مرة مدرس انجلش بيسأل العيال فى الفصل يعنى ايه كلب بالانجليزى راح ولد رد عليه وقاله دوج راح المدرس قاله طب حطها فى جمله راح الولد قاله*
*دوجى يا مزيكا*


----------



## مريم12 (29 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوووة
مرة واحد مسطول قابل واحد مسطول قالة تعرف ليه بيحطة الشاى وعلية شوية لبن قالة يا عبيط علشان التفل يرضع ​*


----------



## تونى 2010 (29 مارس 2011)

*عـــــــــاجــــــــــل :

أمريكا تهدد بضرب ليبيا جوا"* *

....
..........
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
* 
*القذافى عمل خيمه كـــبـــيـــره غطى بها كل ليبيا
و كتب عليها "هنا الجزائر*​


----------



## تونى 2010 (29 مارس 2011)

ماذا لو كانت فشلت الثورة
====================
1_ مانشيت الاهرام «ضبط ٨ ملايين من مثيرى الشغب»،
2_«كنا هنلاقى ناس كتيرة جدا طالعة بتقول: (أنا من يوم ٢٥ يناير وأنا بايت فى ميدان مصطفى محمود)».

3_وقال أحد الأصدقاء الذى شارك فى قيادة إحدى اللجان الشعبية: «كنت هاكمل عمرى من غير ما اتعرف على جيرانى فى العمارة».

4_«بدل أغنية حمادة هلال (شهداء ٢٥ يناير راحوا ف أحداث يناير) كنا سنستمع لأغنية (أستاذ جمال مبارك ابن الريس مبارك)».

5_وقال صديق: «كنا هنفضل عايشين على ذكرى الأهرامات وجون حمص فى إيطاليا والدقيقتين بتوع ماتش البرازيل وجون مجدى عبدالغنى فى كأس العالم اللى بيذلنا بيه لحد دلوقتى».

6_بالنسبة للوزراء أبوالغيط فى مؤتمر صحفى: «مش قلت لكم احنا غير تونس؟!»،

7_منح العادلى قلادة النيل،

8_أحمد زكى بدر بدل ما هيحول المدارس تجريبى كان هيخلى البلد كلها تجريبى،

9_بطرس غالى يفرض ضريبة جديدة وهى ضريبة احمد ربنا انك لسه عايش فى مصر،

10_كانوا هيلغوا يوم الجمعة.. هيبقى خميس سبت على طول،

11_شعار مؤتمر الحزب ٢٠١١ «علشان تبقى تعمل راجل تانى».

12_: «كان المستشار مرتضى منصور هيطلع السى ديهايه بتاعت مارك ذكربرج مخترع الفيس بوك».

13_وقال أحدهم: «كان محمود سعد هيشترى كل بيجامات العالم بالتسعة مليون اللى كان بيقبضهم ويقعد يغير فيهم فى البيت».

14_وقال صديق: «بعد تنحى مبارك لأسباب صحية وتولى جمال كان سيخرج علينا على الدين هلال، قائلا: «هرمناااا هرمنااا لنصل إلى هذه اللحظة التاريخية».

15_ طلعت زكريا كان هيعمل جزء تانى لطباخ الريس وياخد سماح انور وزينه وعفاف شعيب

16_وقالت صديقة: سيظهر شعار جديد «ارفع راسك فوق لما تشوف حلمة ودنك».

17_ورد صديق بشعار آخر كنا سنراه «أنا هانتخبك يا ريس حتى لو دمى سال.. ولو انت ماترشحتش هانتخب ابنك جمال».

18_بالنسبة للفن (تامر حسنى يقدم لنا أغنية «كدهوه» ردا على أغنية محمد منير «إزاى»).

19_وبالنسبة للرياضة «أمن الدولة كان هيشارك بفريق فى الدورى.. اسمه (اتحاد الملفات)».

20_بالنسبة للعالم العربى «كانوا الليبيين هيصرفوا نظر عن الثورة​


----------



## john2 (31 مارس 2011)

*مرة صعيدى رايح السنيما لقى مكتوب يافطة و فيها ممنوع اقل من 18 راح رجع البلد جاب 17 واحد معاه و رجع​*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 مارس 2011)

*إثنين ساكنين في خيمة ونايمين على ظهورهم بالليل . شاف الأول السما وقال للثاني : شايف إية؟ 
قال: شايف النجوم. قال الأول :وده معناه ايه ؟ 
قال: إن في مجرات وكواكب غيرنا في الكون 
قال الأول : دة معناه ان الخيمة اتسرقت يا حيوان . *


----------



## مريم12 (2 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلووووة

ليه الصعيدى الصغير اذكى من الصعيدى الكبير؟؟؟
علشان مبقالوش كتير صعيدى​*


----------



## soso a (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

ايه الحلاوه ديه واتفضلوا منى دول


----------



## soso a (3 أبريل 2011)

*رسااااااائل مضحكه*​



*في فريق كره قدم للنمل كان معهم صرصور ليش ؟ لاعب اجنبي *​ 


*مرة واحد ضرب الرقم القياسى فى الجري الرقم القياسى رفع عليه قضيه *​ 


*في واحد احول غمز لبنت خش في العامود *​ 


*فيه واحد دخل قاعة الامتحان ومعه ملعقه ليه علشان يقلب بها أفكاره *​ 


*واحد احول سالوه شنو أمنيتك قال خاطري أشوف واحد يمشي بروحه *​ 


*عجوز راحت للمقبرة ليش ؟ تبي تشتري قطع غيار *​ 


*في واحد مات لقوه كاتب في وصيته و أنت شعليك حتى هذي بتعرفها *​ 


*في دجاجه واقفه على الحدود ليه ؟ تهرب ماجي *​ 


*مرة واحد غبي بتكلم أمام المروحة ليش ؟ عشان يتكلم عالهواء مباشرة *​ 


*دجاجة انتحرت وكتبت في وصيتها خلو ماجي ينفعكم *​ 


*مرة استاذ قال لطلابه : يعيش القرد في جنوب اسيا الطلاب : يعيش يعيش يعيش *​ 


*ما هو اعراب الصرصور مرفوع بالجدار مضروب بالنعال *​ 


*صرصور طلع من خلاط كهربائى قال : يلعن أبوه اللى يدخل ملاهى مرة ثانية *​ 


*نملة منبطحة على بطنها ليش ؟ تحل الواجب *​ 


*مرة واحد بيكره نفسه وقع فى حفرة قال أحسن *​ 


*كيس طاير بالهواء ليش ؟ هارب من البلدية *​ 


*في واحد محشش فتح باب الثلاجة لقي الجلي يهز قاله لا تخاف بشرب موية *​ 


*مرة واحد عداه العيب اخذ تكسي ولحقه *​ 


*خروف سأل أمه ماء وين بااء قالت : امباع *​ 


*واحد بايخ تزوج واحدة بايخة جابو ولد مسوي نفسه ميت *​ 


*فيه نذل صار مدير دار ايتام سوى مجلس اباء *​ 


*واحد دلوع تزوج دلوعه جابوا ولد سموه : يااي *​ 


*محشش ماسك ثلجة يقول أموت وأعرف من أي خرم تنقط هذي *​ 


*واحد يحب الجوال جاب مولوده سماها شريحه *​ 


*واحد غبي اشترك في نادي صحي جاب واسطة عشان لا يداوم *​ 


*واحد احول انحاش من المدرسة راح غرفة المدير *​ 


*فيه صرصور متلطم ليه ؟ حالق الشنب *​ 


*في واحد راح للملعب ويناظر فوق ليش يدور على كلمة مباشر *​ 


*فيه طالب شاطر جداً نجح في المدرسة وطلع من الأوائل وبعدها شفروه *​ 


*مره واحد بلع سكينه أنجرحت مشاعره *​ 


*مرّه واحد راح يقابل خطيبته اخذ معاه ملعقه ليش ؟ علشان يحرك مشاعرها *​ 


*محشش وقف في نقطة تفتيش قال للعسكري عبي بعشرة *​ 


*في عجوز عمرها خمس سنوات ليش ؟ فاصله عداد المسافات *​ 


*بخيل يقول لعياله أنجحوا في الامتحان بوديكم تشوفون يهال يا كلون آيسكريم *​ 


*في عجوز قاعده تصفر ليش ؟ تعدت ال120 *​ 


*قطو محشش ماسكه معاه غلط ليش ؟ محتار ما يدري هي ميو ولا نيو *​ 


*فيه واحد نذل طفران سلموه العمل سيارة في نهاية الدوام بأعها *​ 


*فيه عجوز مهبوله قالت لقطوه بو قالت لها القطوه الحمد لله والشكر *​ 


*مره واحد بلع منشفه نشف ريقه *​ 


*محشش مسكته دوريه قالوا له اركب قال لا والله البيت قريب *​ 


*محشش ماشي انقطعت نعاله خيطهم بعد أسبوع فك الغرز *​ 


*مرة واحد مسطول بيمسك الحجار و بيرميها على الباب وبيقول مين *​ 


*ضب مواعد خويته جت ومعها خنفسانه قال من ذي ؟ قالت ذي السيرلانكيه حقتي *​ 


*دجاجه باضت بيضه بدون قشر ليش ؟ مستعمله شامبو ضد القشره *​ 


*محشش ماسك دجاجه ويطقها يقول يا بنت الكلب كل يوم بيض ما في جبن *​ 


*غنمة قالت امبا سمعهة تيس قال عمري هالصوت *​ 


*دجاجة وديك شافو محل شاورما قال الديك : هذا مصير اللي ما تسمع كلام زوجها *​ 


*عربجي محشش واقف قدام المكيف ويقول للمكيف أقول لا تنفخ *​ 


*غبي داخل سينما لقى مكتوب ممنوع الدخول لأقل من 18 راح جاب 17 واحد *​ 


*تعلن شركة المواشي عن مسابقة اجمل تيس قلت أبلغك إذا تحب تشارك *​ 


*واحد غبي حلق شنبه دخل على أهله وقال تصدقون معرفتكم *​ 


*اثقل يا دلخ كل ما تسمع النغمة تفتح عناد لك ما في رسالة *​ 


*عربجي مات أبوه دفنه بالتشليح *​ 


*فيه عجوز شافت جني قالت بسم الله علي قال الجني من زينك *​ 


*فيه ذباب يدور على أرنب ليه ؟ مسوي فيها صقر *​ 


*أغبياء سوو مندي و تعشوا نواشف ليه ؟ ضيعوا الحفرة *​ 


*نمله متعلقة في رقبه فيل ليه ؟ مسويه مسكه مخلبيه *​ 



*واحد يحط جمبة سطل موية لما ينام ليش ؟ عشان يغرق بالأحلام *​ 


*في واحد غبي يبي يذبح سمكه غرقها بالماء *​ 


*صرصور تزوج ناموسه بعد أسبوع طلقها ليش ؟ ذبحته بالمص *​ 


*انت الأمل والود انت عبير الورد انت الفرح والسعد انبسطت يالقرد *​ 


*الطير موجود و البندقية موجودة و الجيب جاهز بس ناقصني سلوقي واليوم يومك *​ 


*أعرب خيزرانة ؟ جماد سوف يصعد و ينزل على ظهرك إذا ما اتصلت بسرعة *​ 


*فيه واحد رجع من السفر حصل في شقته صراصير قام غير قفل الباب *​ 


*واحد تضاربت حرمته مع الشغاله حط كل واحده في بيت *​ 


*فيه صيني يبغون يعذبونه فتحوا عيونه *​ 


*واحد ألقى كلمة فلق راس اللي جنبه *​ 


*فيه واحد رجع في كلامه صدم اللي وراه *​ 


*في 3 هنود راحوا للبر كتبوا على الجبل ( ذكريات 3 نفر ) *​ 


*واحد اشترك في من سيربح المليون سالوه عن اسمه طلب رأي الجمهور *​ 


*اهدي الورد للغالي لكن يوم انته الورد شو أهديك ( سماد ) *​ 


*واحد احول اكتشف بعد عشر سنوات انه يصرف على الجيران *​ 


*افرح اركض في الشارع قطع ثيابك صارخ انفش شوشتك جتك مني رسالة*​ 


*فيه واحد نام متأخر فاته الحلم *​ 


*فيه اربعه راحو للبر رجعوا ثلاثه ليه ؟ تركوا واحد ذكريات *​ 


*الأول : ليش القطار مهم ؟ الثاني : لأن تحته خطين *​ 


*فيه قروي عطوه سمبوسه فتحها يحسبها هدية *​ 


*مره واحد شاف ساعه واقفه جاب لها كرسي *​ 


*خروف عليه خط أحمر ليش لأنه قليل الدسم . *​ 


*في قروي قال حقين الهاتف أغبياء ليش ؟ طلع شريحة جوال عائلي وهو عزابي *​ 


*حمارحرق نفسه ( يعني انتحر ) تدري ليه ؟ اكتشف انه يشبهك . *​ 


*حمار شاف حصان . قال أخ لو إني مخلص الثانوية *​ 


*اختبرشخصيتك : قول : أوء أوء أوء أوء أي أي أي النتيجة : قرد طبيعي 100% *​ 


*كان هدفي في الحياة اكسب حبك ولما تحقق الهدف صار تسلل *​ 


*واحد يبغى شارع الستين راح لشارع الثلاثين مرتين ورجع *​ 


*أحب أرد وأشكرك وأقول : أهديك باقة لحم مشوي بفحم وكل عام وأنت شحم *​ 


*في واحد راح الملعب معاه علم اسود ليش . ؟ يشجع الحكم *​ 


*في دينار متحجب ليش ؟ لانه طالع من البنك الاسلامي *​ 


*فيه نذل انقذ واحد غارق ليش ؟ عشان مايصير شهيد *​ 


*واحد اشترى مرسدس ووقفها عند بيت مسكون ليش ؟ عشان تصير شبح *​ 


*واحد يدور بسيارته عند المخفر ليش ؟ زوجته معاه مو رابطه حزام الأمان *​ 


*ما وجه الشبه بينك وبين الشغاله ? كلكم تفرحون إذا جتكم رساله . *​ 


*صرصور متمرد ليش ؟ مو لاقي نعال توقفه عند حده *​ 


*فيه واحد سمع عن عيد الحب قال وين يصلون فيه *​ 


*وحدة غارت من زينب العسكري .. سمت نفسها موضي التخصصي *​ 


*عند حدوث حريق أضغط للأسفل .. يادلخ أنا قلت عند حدوث حريق *​ 


*واحد ما يعرف يسبح رموه اصدقاه في البحر لكنه لم يغرق . ليش ؟ لانه لوح *​ 


*فيه سياره مهي راضيه تشتغل ليش ؟ تبي تكمل دراستها *​ 


*واحد حب واحدة 0اتجوز أختها علشان يضمن يشوفها كل يوم*​


----------



## john2 (21 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوووووووين جداااا يا سوسو

بصوا دى
مرة واحد بيعاكس واحدة قالها الحلوة وراها مشوار قالتله لا وراها حمار​*


----------



## السـامرية (21 أبريل 2011)

*انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت بخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اعووووووووووووو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة قوى معلش هى جاية متأخر
*​


----------



## السـامرية (21 أبريل 2011)

*أعشق امي عندما اناديها بصوت مرتفع : "ماما بحبك" فترد علي :
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. معيش فلوس يلا برا ! ! !*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههه عسل يا سامريه

منورة يا قمر


----------



## هالة الحب (24 أبريل 2011)

ايه الافكار الرائعةدى.تسلم ايديكى


----------



## مريم12 (27 أبريل 2011)

*ميرررسى يا جماعة و انتى نورتى يا سامرية و هالة اهلا بيكى


بصوا النكتة دى انا قريتها ضحكتنى جااامد

مرة القذافى معدى فبيسأل فى ايه؟
راح واحد رد قاله ده اربعين واحد ميت
راح هو قال اربعين واحد ماتوا مرة واحدة
راح الراجل قاله لا ده واحد مات من اربعين يوم
راح هو قال و لسه فاكرين تدفنوه دلوقتى
الراجل قاله لا احنا دفناه من اربعين يوم
راح هو قال و الناس دى لسه قاعدة من ساعتها​*


----------



## john2 (30 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه**
حلوووووووووووة
مرة واحد بلدياتنا لقى موزة فى الشارع قال يييييييه هقع تانى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مايو 2011)

واحد فافى وهو نازل من البيت أمه سالته "رايح فين؟" فقال لها "مش هقولك انا حر" ، نزل ووقف تاكسى فالسواق ساله "على فين يا باشا؟؟؟" قال له يعنى أنا مقولتش لمامي هقول لك أنت"
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يافوفو
بصوا دى
مرة واحد دخلت عليه مراته لقيته بيقرا كتاب الرجل سيد المنزل قالتله انت بقى مش هتبطل قرائة الكتب الخيالية دى


----------



## هالة الحب (7 مايو 2011)

ايه الافكار الجميلة دييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## عماد+سامى (9 مايو 2011)

بيقولك اتنين بلدياتنا سكنوا فى عمارة 20 دور نزلوا راحو الشغل ورجعوا واحد قال للتانى عندى خبرين واحد حلو والتانى وحش سالة زميلة اية الحلو وايه الوحش قالوا الحلو اننا وصلنا للدور ال18 وفاضل دورين ونوصل شقتنا قاله والوحش فالة دخلنا عمارة تانية


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

عماد+سامى قال:


> بيقولك اتنين بلدياتنا سكنوا فى عمارة 20 دور نزلوا راحو الشغل ورجعوا واحد قال للتانى عندى خبرين واحد حلو والتانى وحش سالة زميلة اية الحلو وايه الوحش قالوا الحلو اننا وصلنا للدور ال18 وفاضل دورين ونوصل شقتنا قاله والوحش فالة دخلنا عمارة تانية



:t33::t33:​


----------



## مريم12 (19 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههه
النكت كلها تحفة

مرة واحد و هو نايم حلم انه شاف روبى و نانسى عجرم و هيفاء فى النار
قام من النوم مسك سكينة و موت نفسه علشان يبقى معاهم
راح النار قابل ابليس فبيقوله فين روبى و نانسى و هيفاء 
قالوا انت صدقت دى كانت دعاية علشان تيجى هنا يا حلو​*


----------



## مريم12 (15 يونيو 2011)

*مرة اتنين فرافير نزلوا البحر ففى واحد منهم كان بيغرق و بينادى على صاحبه بيقلوا الحقنى باموت راح صاحبه قعد يضرب فى البحر و يقوله سيبه بقولك سيبه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> النكت كلها تحفة
> 
> مرة واحد و هو نايم حلم انه شاف روبى و نانسى عجرم و هيفاء فى النار
> ...



هههههههههههه
حلوه
وانا كنت بفكر اروح يمكن الاقي اللي ف بالي هناك ههههه
تسلمي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مرة اتنين فرافير نزلوا البحر ففى واحد منهم كان بيغرق و بينادى على صاحبه بيقلوا الحقنى باموت راح صاحبه قعد يضرب فى البحر و يقوله سيبه بقولك سيبه*​



هههههههه
يخربيت الغباااء


----------



## انديا (7 يوليو 2011)

الفكرة حلوة يا مريومتي انا انديا عضوة جديدة وعندي نكتة بس غلسة بس مش مهم هاقولهاوخالص   حمارين واحد مخطط والتاني عادي هيعملوا سبق فالحمار المخطط فضل يجري والحمار العادي وقف مكانه فقالوا له مجرتش ليه فقال مش هجري غير لما تجيبولي ترنك زي الحمار ده     ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه         غلسة طبعا :yahoo:


----------



## انديا (7 يوليو 2011)

حلوة جداااااااااااااا يا مرمر


----------



## مريم12 (21 يوليو 2011)

*ميررررسى لوسينتو على التقييم
نكتة حلوة انديا 


بصوا دى مرة اتنين مساطيل واحد بيقول للتانى قشطة عليك قاله طب امسحهالى بسرعة​*


----------



## عماد شحاته (24 يوليو 2011)

مدير ونائبه لبسوا قناع وراحوا عند واحد من الموظفين وسألوه ايش رأيك في المدير ونائبه 
قال الموظف :الاثنين زفت !!
فكوا القناع
قال الموظف:والثلاثاء والأربعاء ملل !!


----------



## عماد شحاته (24 يوليو 2011)

صايع تايب بيرجم الشيطان و هو متلثم سألوه ليه مغمي وشك قال اخاف احتاجه يوم من الايام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (28 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه
حلوووووووووووين جداااااا

مرة واحد محشش بيقول لصاحبه يوم الجمعة داس عليا قطر و روحت صيدلية النور و عالجونى
صاحبه قاله كداب صيدلية النور بتقفل يوم الجمعة​


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

مره وحده بتقول لزوجه صلحلنا الجنينه
قالها:هو انا بستانى
قالتلو:صلحلنا الحنفيه
قالها:هو انا سباك
قالتلو:صلحلنا الباب
......قالها:هو انا نجار

راح الشغل ورجع لقا كل حاجه متصلحه
قالها:مين الى صلح الحاجه دى
قالتلو:واحد جارنا معدى بقيولى اساعدك قولتلو ماشى راح قالى اوك بس يا انام معاكي يا تعمليلى سندويتش
قالها:طبعا انتى عملتيلو سندويتش
قالتلو:ليه فاكرنى ماكدونالدز


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههه
حلوة جدااااا



قال لـمراته: فين السحور يا ولية
قالتله أنت مش بتصوم عاوز ايه من السحور؟

راح قال لها:.

الله هو يعني لا صيام ولا سحور
خلاص بقينا كفار للدرجة دي؟​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2011)

المصريين كل مايتكلموا... يموتوا !!
..
..
..
..
.....
..
موتينى من الضحك

انا ميت من الجوع

انا ميت من البرد

كنت هموت من الصدمه

خليني انام انا ميت من التعب

متت من كتر الشغل

بموووووووووت فيكي
____________
ناس غريبه جدا والله امووووووووووووووووووووت واعرف بيجيبوا الكلام ده منين​


----------



## مريم12 (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه
عندك حق يا سوسو

مرة اسد و نمر و ثعلب و فأر فى الصحراء و جاعوا فقال النمر احنا نأكل اضعف واحد فينا فرد الفأر اوعوا مش هسيبكم تأكلوا الاس​د


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه​


----------



## مريم12 (4 أغسطس 2011)

_بيقولك مــحـــشـش بـسـال صاحـبه
يعني ايه كلمه why  بالعربي 
رد صحبه قاله ( ليــه )
رد المحشش : لا ولا حاجه انا بس بسأل_​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*خبوا عيالكو مبارك استالوني عاد لينتقم*



​


----------



## مريم12 (9 أغسطس 2011)

_مرة دبانة وقعت فى كاس خمرة طلعت تقول وسسسسسسسع للنسر​_


----------



## john2 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*واحدة بتقول لجوزها أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم جوازنه

قالها هى لسة الكوابيس دى بتجيلك*​


----------



## انديا (19 أغسطس 2011)

حلوة يا باشا وعلي فكرة انا عايزة ادخل الشات بس مش عارفة


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2011)

مرة واحد بيتخانق مع واحدة وحشة

الست قالت :- لو انت جوزى والله العظيم لاحطلك سم فى القهوة

رد عليها ؛- عليا الطلاق لو انتى مراتى لاشرب القهوة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انديا (19 أغسطس 2011)

حلوة يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أغسطس 2011)

> حلوة يا قمر



شكرا يا حبى


----------



## مريم12 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
شوية نكت زى العسل 

من حكم القذافى 
لاتجعل الدراسة تلهيك عن المذاكرة*


----------



## john2 (22 أغسطس 2011)

*حرامى مسلح دخل بنك وسرق الفلوس والمجوهرات اللى فيه

وقبل ما يمشى سأل زبون واقف انت شوفتنى وانا بسرق؟

قاله اه شوفتك
......
فراح ضربه بالنار موته

بص لواحد تانى واقف هو ومراته وساله

انت شوفتنى وانا بسرق؟

قاله لا مشوفتكش

بس مراتى شافتك !!!!*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2011)

_*مرة واحد راكب حمار و ماشي ،،فشاف وحدة حلوه جدا فقال لها :*_
_*أنا أول مرة أشوف قمر بيمشي ع الأرض !!!!*_
_*قالتله :*_
_*....*_
_*....*_
_*...*_
_*....*_
_*....*_
_*و أنا أول مرة أشوف حمار بدورين !!!*_​


----------

